# Hot weather forecast for the week ahead



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey fellow Queenslanders, you're all going to have to be super vigilant with your herps and setups today and over the coming week. The temps are set to soar here today and I've already manually shut down all heat sources and fired the air-cons and ceiling fans up. Don't forget about your feeder rodents too (if you breed your own.) All my mice have been moved into the air-conditioned reptile room downstairs. It's already pushing 32 degrees here now and will continue to rise. Not a breath of wind or even a slight breeze here where I am although it says there's a 19km/hr wind... 


If you have dogs, keep them cool too, a simple bucket of water tipped over them every hour does wonders. My Jacks love it, laid up on the pavers in the undercover area all wet down and relaxing. 

I've gotta go and brave the heat now and run a new electric fence.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 11, 2018)

It's gotten to 38? inside here, with 30-31(pretty sure) outside, No aircon so i've basically turned nocturnal to avoid heat(i take heat badly), lol.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 11, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> It's gotten to 38? inside here, with 30-31(pretty sure) outside, No aircon so i've basically turned nocturnal to avoid heat(i take heat badly), lol.


No it's expected to hit 38-40° by this arv... still climbing now... just cracked 36°.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 11, 2018)

as i said, here. Here as in victoria/ballarat. lol


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 11, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> as i said, here. Here as in victoria/ballarat. lol


I'm just enjoying the aircon in my reptile room now, having a glass of port and (surprisingly) watching my pair of ELN mating... it's at least 2-3 months early for courtship... hmm.
[doublepost=1518323101,1518322763][/doublepost]She's on the up and up now!


----------



## Foozil (Feb 11, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> watching my pair of ELN mating


Lovely


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 11, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Lovely


Lol... must be the weather.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 11, 2018)

Here in the Hunter Valley NSW we have had multiple 40/41 degree days so far this summer and just now we have had a storm. It turns you into a hermit because you don't want to leave the comfort of the a/c.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 11, 2018)

We just had a passing storm and the temp plummeted from 37° to 27° in 15 mins but is already back up to 30° and the sun is beating down again. Humidity is through the roof now. Lol


----------



## Ropey (Feb 11, 2018)

We need the rain to has been 2/3 months the lawn is a bit sick


----------



## MANNING (Feb 11, 2018)

Went for a drive into the start of the goldy hinterland to pickup a mate's caravan around noon today. Silly move that was, outside temp (according to the dash outside temp gauge) was 41°C on the m1 at nerang.

Stretched out on the couch now while the house is sitting at a comfortably 25°
Kev, although port isn't my go to, this is definetely as good as it claims


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 11, 2018)

It was (to some degree) lightly flooding for 30? minutes like 2 months ago here , got 4? inches deep at one point, power went out in some places around the house, still funner than the day before.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 11, 2018)

Ropey said:


> We need the rain to has been 2/3 months the lawn is a bit sick


Up until a week ago my lawn was crunchy to walk across, had a few good inches of rain last Saturday though and it has greened up heaps in the last week, I actually need to mow but am reluctant to do it with the hot weather, will just kill it.
[doublepost=1518329794,1518329615][/doublepost]


MANNING said:


> Kev, although port isn't my go to, this is definetely as good as it claims
> 
> View attachment 323243


Yeah, I'm just giving the beers a rest until after Easter, had too many over my 3 week Christmas break lol got some good de bortoli old tawny and de bortoli old boys 21 year aged. Very nice.

There's a place out at Broken hill that sells a port with the same name as that. It was nice. Can't go past Stanthorpe old caves armchair port though.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 11, 2018)

38? You guys are soft. We've just come off a 4 day stretch of 42 or above.

Nothing beats the port out of my well seasoned barrel.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 11, 2018)

The state's hottest today was Birdsville with 44.5° ... bet they deep-sixed a few barrels at the local hotel today. Damn!


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 11, 2018)

A couple of weeks ago, we had anther burst of 40 plus weather, culminating in a 46 degree Friday. Damn, that was hot. We lost a guinea pig and 2 quails.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 11, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> We lost a guinea pig and 2 quails.


Sorry to hear


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 11, 2018)

don't know how you can drink wine on a hot day... nothing beats a cold beer after work aaaahhh
[doublepost=1518347606,1518347501][/doublepost]


pinefamily said:


> A couple of weeks ago, we had anther burst of 40 plus weather, culminating in a 46 degree Friday. Damn, that was hot. We lost a guinea pig and 2 quails.


my sympathy to the lost and the children who loved them


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 12, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> don't know how you can drink wine on a hot day... nothing beats a cold beer after work aaaahhh


Haha the problem with beer (for me) is when it's this hot, 2, or even 1 beer puts me straight into siesta mode in about 15 mins and I can be out for 2 hours. Lol the last thing I need at 4-5pm is a 2 hour Kip when I've gotta be in bed by 8pm to be up by 2am. Have woken up on the couch at 6pm before after a couple of beers and been fully revitalised and awake until 12:30am... Not an ideal start to the day.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 12, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> don't know how you can drink wine on a hot day... nothing beats a cold beer after work aaaahhh
> [doublepost=1518347606,1518347501][/doublepost]
> my sympathy to the lost and the children who loved them


The guinea pigs and quail are actually feeder stock, lol. But the neighbours' grandkids think they're cute.

In the Adelaide Hills, the leather shop at Hahndorf will give a port out of their barrel when you buy something, no matter what time of year it is.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 12, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> The guinea pigs and quail are actually feeder stock, lol. But the neighbours' grandkids think they're cute.


Still an awful way to go....


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 12, 2018)

Well i was told it was hot yesterday , so to compensate that i drank a box of beer! and this morning at 5am i had a slight banging noise in my head, not sure if that last beer was off or not..

oh well good for the monitors to bake in the sun


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 12, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> The guinea pigs and quail are actually feeder stock, lol. But the neighbours' grandkids think they're cute.
> 
> In the Adelaide Hills, the leather shop at Hahndorf will give a port out of their barrel when you buy something, no matter what time of year it is.


I thought, given your pets that they'd be feeder stock. Heading home for a quiet port now. Only 34° here at the moment.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Haha the problem with beer (for me) is when it's this hot, 2, or even 1 beer puts me straight into siesta mode in about 15 mins and I can be out for 2 hours. Lol the last thing I need at 4-5pm is a 2 hour Kip when I've gotta be in bed by 8pm to be up by 2am. Have woken up on the couch at 6pm before after a couple of beers and been fully revitalised and awake until 12:30am... Not an ideal start to the day.


I can identify with this,I used to drive for Buttercup delivering bread,Some days I would start start work at 1.30 AM and other days I would start at 2-3-4 AM but would have to go to bed by about 8-830.Totally stuffed my marriage
[doublepost=1518432750,1518432459][/doublepost]


pinefamily said:


> The guinea pigs and quail are actually feeder stock, lol. But the neighbours' grandkids think they're cute.
> 
> In the Adelaide Hills, the leather shop at Hahndorf will give a port out of their barrel when you buy something, no matter what time of year it is.


the Germans always did like a drop


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 13, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> I can identify with this,I used to drive for Buttercup delivering bread,Some days I would start start work at 1.30 AM and other days I would start at 2-3-4 AM but would have to go to bed by about 8-830.Totally stuffed my marriage


I'm truly sorry to hear that mate. I've had 3 close mates all go through marriage breakdown and separation since 2014. The 3 of them had been married for 7, 13 & 18 years so it was hard for all of them and myself to watch them go through it..

I've been in my current job now for 15 years (and my hours don't vary as yours did) and the wife and I have been together for 11 so yeah during the week (Monday - Friday) we barely see anything of each other except at the dinner table each night. I'm at work every day 5 hours before she even wakes up and I'm in bed at night by 8 and she'll be up anywhere til 10pm-12am (school teacher.) But we make it work, we have allocated times for each other. My grandfather died at 82 on Christmas day 2016 (widowing my nan) and he and my nan were married for 65 years. My mum and dad have been married for 35 years now and my wife's parents for 30 so we come from good solid stock of non quitters.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah I was married for 16 years,had 3 kids about 6 years apart which worked out good for her because she only had 1 baby at home at a time so that was good but I think the hours I worked stuffed it up,I changed jobs and took a pay cut of nearly 50% trying to save it but it didn't work out.maybe too little too late.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 13, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Yeah I was married for 16 years,had 3 kids about 6 years apart which worked out good for her because she only had 1 baby at home at a time so that was good but I think the hours I worked stuffed it up,I changed jobs and took a pay cut of nearly 50% trying to save it but it didn't work out.maybe too little too late.


Ah sorry to hear that mate. Hope you coped/ are coping with it ok.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 13, 2018)

yeah all good mate,20 odd years later and I'm happily divorced,wouldn't have it any other way,


----------

